# Some Quick Pics Of My Rhom



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

These aren't the best quality, but I didn't have much time -- our power was out here in town for some mysterious reason today... I'll get some more pics plus some of the tank later. He's still settling in and his fins are a bit chewed up from the move.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

thats a keeper.... love the photos


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice rhom you got there Joe, love the purple shin on it. still have the pic when you first got it? remember it was in some scary shape.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> Nice rhom you got there Joe, love the purple shin on it. still have the pic when you first got it? remember it was in some scary shape.


This was taken at the LFS a day or two before I brought it home...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice looking Rhom, very nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea thats the pic, how big was it ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> yea thats the pic, how big was it ?


I can't remember the exact size when I got it, but it was probably 4.5 maybe 5 inches.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awsome looking rhom Joe, looks like a blue diamond


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice fish







How many inches is it now ? and how long did it take to grow this much since you got him ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> Very nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably just shy of 8" now. I got it at the end of March 2008, so I've had it for just a bit over 3 years.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everythings beautiful Joe


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the best specimens on this site!...I love his vibrant purple/bluish colors and blood shot red eyes!...He rocks like a MERCYFUL FATE concert!!!...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice rhom


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice rhom, all the green really brings out his colour


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking rhom


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking good Joe


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn, Joe always have some Bad A$$ Fish with some Bad A$$ Tanks.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Great lookin Rhom! Do u have a FTS?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Quido said:


> Great lookin Rhom! Do u have a FTS?


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199375-moved-the-75-today/


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That fish AND the tank look amazing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Snapped this one tonight while I was taking pics of the tank... He didn't wanna sit still, so it was the best I could do.

(Click picture for better quality)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Everythings looking really well! Hopefully my BDR will look like ur beast one day. SLOWWW growers huh?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

text book perfect rhomb


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a sweet looking rhom, the coloring looks a lot like my purple diamond rhom. Excellent job too by the way beefing that guy up.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That is one gorgeous Rhom!!!


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

I remember when you first got that guy, what size is it now? Looks perfect


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the sheen that guy has... great looking rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Rhom and amazing pics! Wish I could capture the purple on my Rhom like that.

He's come quite a long way from when you first got him, it'll be interesting to see how he grows out!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the_w8 said:


> I remember when you first got that guy, what size is it now? Looks perfect


I haven't measured, but if I had to guess, I'd say just under 8"


----------

